# Um?



## mingo (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi?
My name is Mingo obviously if you actually read my username. lol um I live in Brooklyn, I'm a novice in poetry and a novice in fiction poetry will be posted but fiction i tend to keep that offline. well thats about all. ummmm yea thats it it's time for breakfast and coffee and 10 dollar cigarettes. oh my one roommate is a recoriving drug addict and the other is a nudist. I sometimes think I'm the only sane one in the apartment.


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 5, 2008)

My ex boyfriend is a nudist.  They're not so bad really.

Welcome to WF, though!    If sanity is what you're looking for, I'm afraid you've come to the wrong place.


----------



## terrib (Jul 5, 2008)

You gave me a good laugh, Mongo. That intro was cute. Love you avatar. So tell me what does a nudist do. Just walk around nude all day and if so, why?


----------



## flashgordon (Jul 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Mingo... $10 cigarettes? I use Nat Shermans (from your neck of the woods) but they are only $6.5. What are in yours for $10?


----------



## Shinn (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi there and welcome


----------



## skywalker21 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Welcome hun. *
*Very interesting history.*​


----------



## Sen Yama (Jul 7, 2008)

Uses creepy announcer voice: Welcome


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

